# Image of Canadian people



## deathfisaro (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to know what image Canadian people have.

No, I'm not using this poll for other purposes besides my amusement.

Edit: OMG I forgot to put ice hockey in! Major failure

Edit2: Added a second poll for fun


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

MAPLE SYRUP FTW


----------



## Minox (Apr 22, 2008)

Canadians=Icehockey-playing lumberjacks


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2008)

They are French


----------



## fischju (Apr 22, 2008)

Corner Gas is all the Canada I see, and it is exactly the same as the US...


----------



## Little (Apr 22, 2008)

i think of BC weed... and them not having the top part of their heads attached ot the rest of it ala south park style =/


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2008)

Having frequented the internet for a number of years now all I have noted is the "animosity" between those from the US and Canada and found it much like the "animosity" between the French and those from the UK (mainly England) which means it pretty much takes the form of frequent ribbing aside from a few idiots/tabloids (and the first option are normally readers of said tabloids).

Having been to Canada a few times (mainly west coast) it is pretty much like any other country (although level of technology is up there in the top 10%) I have ever been to but my world view/view on humanity in general has been covered elsewhere.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 22, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> i think of BC weed... and them not having the top part of their heads attached ot the rest of it ala south park style =/


I used to think of them as the South Park versions of Canadians.
Up until I actually went there. I'd say Canadians are pretty unique.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 22, 2008)

POUTINE


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 22, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> POUTINE


*+over 9000*


----------



## Gumble (Apr 22, 2008)

I've never understood the Canadian bacon phenomenon in the states.. I eat peameal bacon, and _bacon_ bacon,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## paul1991 (Apr 22, 2008)

Canada is only about 30 mins from my house in Ann Arbor, MI. When I think of canada, I think of people with strange bags of milk.


----------



## Gumble (Apr 22, 2008)

paul1991 said:
			
		

> Canada is only about 30 mins from my house in Ann Arbor, MI. When I think of canada, I think of people with strange bags of milk.



Hey!! I like my 3 litres of milk in bags not cartons!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 22, 2008)

When I think of Canada, Lasik comes to mind because my dentist once told me that if I wanted to get it done I should have it in Canada because it's cheaper there. I don't know how true this is, it just stuck in my head.


----------



## fischju (Apr 22, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> When I think of Canada, Lasik comes to mind because my dentist once told me that if I wanted to get it done I should have it in Canada because it's cheaper there. I don't know how true this is, it just stuck in my head.



A lot of other experimental surgeries happen in Canada (ones that don't have FDA approval)


----------



## Jax (Apr 22, 2008)

Where's the "wobbly heads" option?


----------



## science (Apr 22, 2008)

I


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 22, 2008)

america doesn't have milk in bags?!?!?!


----------



## Tripp (Apr 22, 2008)

Hockey FTW...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------------------------------------------------------

Edit

A friend flys from Canada down hear to Florida when his hockey team is playing the Florida Panthers so I had to vote that way...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm an anglophone Quebecer, and I can tell you, that your poll requires an all of the above to be accurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny is young Americans (under 21) coming here and finding out that we serve 18 year olds in bars.

Funny is Americans finding out we actually DO sell weed (if you have the right reasons)

Funny is pointing out all the key Americans in the US and reminding the Americans that those people are actually born in Canada.
Watch Canadian Bacon sometime. You are slowly being assimilated. You will be a Canadian province in time. Resistance is futile.

Officially French is a second official language. Realistically Cantonese is is our second language.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2008)

They like maple syrup


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 23, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> america doesn't have milk in bags?!?!?!



WHAT? Blasphemy!

Anyway, in my region, it's like a mini Hong Kong...I don't mind of course.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 23, 2008)

Isn't the milk in bags thing only in Ontario?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 23, 2008)

I think they're a rather unique folk. Ever since I heard the expression, "Canadians dont hate" when I was about 10 years old I' decided I was moving to Canada, hopefully on a small farm, when I get the chance.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 24, 2008)

Well we shoot fewer people I guess. Doesn't mean big Canadian cities don't have gangs and road rage and stuff.
A serial rapist recently escaped from Prison around here, so I'm sharpening my kitchin knives just in case


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maple syrup and lean pork products. Don't forget the Québécois: they're apparently more French than the French.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

I think of syrup.  I love teh Canadaz.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 24, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I think they're a rather unique folk. Ever since I heard the expression, "Canadians dont hate" when I was about 10 years old I' decided I was moving to Canada, hopefully on a small farm, when I get the chance.



Canadians are generally friendly people, but don't think we're all nice nice types.
While it's true peacekeeping forces is a Canadian invention, most are unaware, that during the Vietnam war some Canadians went south (while some Americans were coming north) because we WANTED to go. Any real Canadian loves a good fight.
Canadians are currently fighting in Afghanistan. The Marines actually rather like having our world famous snipers around. Things tend to be a lot safer with them on the patrol.

But we often get a bit of flak from Americans, because we like a good laugh, and have no trouble laughing at them. It's important to remember though, we like laughing at ourselves equally. So if an American is having trouble with a Canadian comedian, well tough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you come to Canada though, do NOT go to our cities. Real Canada is only found out in the small towns. Our cities are too multicultural. They resemble nothing.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 24, 2008)

thaigrocer said:
			
		

> Maple syrup and lean pork products. Don't forget the Québécois: they're apparently more French than the French.



mon dieu le Québécois me conduisent bien hors de mon arbre. Ils sont les personnes les plus désagréables sur terre.


----------



## PBC (Apr 24, 2008)

I love this post. Because I've always been a Canadian loving american. I've always loved hockey, always loved Grade A dark amber Maple syrup. Always loved Poutine (with Goat cheese sometimes). Loved weed too much for a long time...I am half-french canadian by blood. My last name begins with Le. and my grade school had milk in bags. I grew up in maine, which Quebec wanted to secede with. And damn...the girls dress really nicely in your cities and the people seem really decent. I now live even closer to canada than I did in the past. As close as a mile away depending on if I'm at the summer home (ooh la la).  But yeah, I'm speaking of the french canada, Quebec since thats all I've ever really known. Good stuff, eh?


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> thaigrocer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les Québécois sont sympa par contre ils parlent bizarrement le francais...


----------



## neveras (Apr 24, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on parle pas francais, c'est Joual tabernac

Although forget Canadian Bacon, if you want an excellent and entertaining window into Canadian culture, especially the french/english issue
I suggest "Bon Cop, Bad Cop".

Edit- Also Panzer Tacticer you got one thing wrong, 18 is really only a suggestion, especially in the smaller towns outside, they'll serve you as long as you look around 13.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English only.   Rules of the board.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 25, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those from quebec use some english expressions as well as some english words not commun in "french french" that they translate in their dialect, making it rather confusing for us native french people to understand them by times, also they have quite a unique accent, it not hard to spot someone who's from quebec here in france

edit: they don't sell beer in supermarkets in the states?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG some of us can't understand WTH you guys are saying.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY. (Legible English!!)


----------



## Endogene (Apr 25, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> OMG some of us can't understand WTH you guys are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



basicly panzer said he disliked those from quebec and than bosscolor reponded that they're ok but that they have a funny acent


----------



## HaitianVoodoo9 (Apr 25, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All canadians have an accent.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 25, 2008)

what are you talking aboot?


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, these results are pretty... surprising to say the least, coming from a canadian.

1. yes, we do like maple syrup, but i can't say i know anybody who is completely obsessed with it...
2. We are hockey fans, but yknow, its not like everybody is wearing jerseys and rioting through the streets cheering for their favourite team... that only happens during playoff time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Hong Kong aint taken us over... if theres been a conquest happening, its the indians (or indo-canadians, i'm one and damn proud of it), the reason we came to canada is because our country is too small, i mean, its the most crowded country in the world.
4. "they are all marijuana addicts" wtf, sure, theres a few weed addicts here and there, but the non-addict to addict ratio is like 1:30

edit:

"All canadians have an accent."


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I made the vote choices based on comments made by non-Canadian people I know, so those are not my perception but stereotypes made by foreigners? kinda list.

Well about Canadians having an accent, I literally ROFLed at Russel Peters' joke on that.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry for that one line in French (sort of French).

They don't actually speak French in Quebec, but I guess no one wants to call it Quebecer any more than we want to call in Canajun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is of course different from Mericun).

Some stereo types are denied, but I'm here to tell you plenty are true. I've had to sent my word processor to seek out the letters eh just so I stop typing it. Yes we do use it in speach. But no more than any culture uses their funny phrases. You can spot a phoney when they don't know when to stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quebec is the maple syrup capital of the world by the way, and I frickin love the stuff. I usually buy a bottle just for sipping purposes. Yeah I DRINK it hehe. Yummy. But remember we also eat butter tarts. Those by the way are like eating congealed maple syrup with butter raisins and walnuts in a pie crust type shell. God we love our sugary treats.

And poutine, because potatoes deep fried isn't unhealthy enough yet. Ya got to melt cheese on it and then pour gravy all over it too.

And donuts. In a real Canadian town, you can likely only got about 3 blocks before finding the next Tim Hortons. And we love our Tim Hortons, because that franchise does a lot of things that earn our respect (besides sell donuts and great coffee).
Tim Hortons is usually one of the best places to find Canada's singularly unique painted coinage. I think the poppy quarters were a first anywhere in the world.

Back to Quebec. Yes 18 is likely subjective. Lots of things are "subjective" in Quebec. When driving in Quebec keep in mind Stop signs don't count, and a red light is just a suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cars made in Quebec don't have turning lights (no that much is not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Our Quebec girls are also among the friendliest on the continent. If you're alone in Quebec, it's because you are related to Quasimodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But watch the comments, mom is a Quebec girl hehe.

In hockey, it's not whether you win or lose, but whether you hurt anyone on the other team or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Our hockey fans are like your soccer fans in Europe. Well maybe not quite that bad


----------



## neveras (Apr 25, 2008)

Speaking of quebec and hockey.
Fuck yeah Montreal.

Also no rioting this time assholes.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Apr 26, 2008)

canada is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and we are wayyyy cooler than the u.s.

&& were not obsessed with like maple syrup, are not obsessed with hockey, do not live in igloos, and do not have accents


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> and do not have accents



Wrong


----------



## CrystalSweet (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> CrystalSweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we realllyy dont! and especially, nobody ever says eh


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 26, 2008)

nice poll

_Hong Kong has taken over Canada by now_

no. That is only in lower mainland B.C. Richmond is flowing with asians espically. Maybe alberta but it's all about the white people in the cental and the east


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 26, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> canada is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with everything but the hockey part.  You'd be hard-pressed to find a Canadian who doesn't like hockey.


----------



## Pici (Apr 26, 2008)

The first thing that come to my mind is CELINE DION
God, it is hilarous to hear canadian speaking french it is hilarous.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Apr 26, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> CrystalSweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive never really found a hardcore hockey fan in my well, group of friends
and i dont like hockey either :S
maybe the older canadian citizens, i guess

and french is pretty cool to learn


----------



## apb407 (Apr 26, 2008)

i think of short shorts with canada.................bad childhood memories......


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 27, 2008)

What's with people thinking that I believe in my poll choices? They're there to see if anybody actually thinks that way, it's not like I believe that's so true I had to put them up.

If nobody's voted for igloos option, then there's no need to mention it, the stereotype no longer exists.
(Even though I hear Canadians asking other Canadians from North if they live in igloos)

I guess rednecks are responsible for many of the false images.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 27, 2008)

Pici said:
			
		

> The first thing that come to my mind is CELINE DION
> God, it is hilarous to hear canadian speaking french it is hilarous.



Are you aware Celine is from Quebec, and French Canadian? She actually began her singing career in French, and has more albums than some realize, because some are not in English.

I have a French accent when I get tired as well, and my Quebec roots start showing (I'm from Quebec as well).


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Pici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know nothing about French, but I guess that there is a large difference between the accents?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 27, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> canada is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong, I love maple syrup.

Ok I don't looove hockey that much, Go Leafs!

Igloos are for up north only in winter.

Depends, I do have a Canadian accent. I mean, I don't sound like a German eh, nor do I sound like a Spaniard eh.


----------



## neveras (Apr 27, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's actually several different accents among the french. Quebec french has a very crude almost workingman's style of accent. You go further east and Maritime French sounds drastically different, one could assume those who speak french in Western Canada probably do it quite differently as well. (although I've never been there so that one is just guesswork, but I'm from Quebec, with family in the maritimes so that I can support)
Also, everyone has an accent to another culture. Larger cultures even have multiple accents.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 27, 2008)

Even though I'm a Korean, I don't have an accent on my English..... Kinda funny, because everyone thought I was born in Canada.

I love Hockey, but not to the extreme, or is a fanatic.

I don't really like maple syrup, because it's too sweet, and I can't have too much of it.

My image of Canadians are unique people. However, I still like Koreans better.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 27, 2008)

We are not stereotypes!


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

paul1991 said:
			
		

> Canada is only about 30 mins from my house in Ann Arbor, MI. When I think of canada, I think of people with strange bags of milk.



I remember the first time my american friends saw our bags of milk. they were horrified. Compared to Americans other countries love us.


----------



## Harumy (May 24, 2008)

"Canadians are Canadians, unique people"

like americans are americans, portuguese are portuguese....


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

Canadians rock, 'nuff said.


----------



## gaboumafou (May 25, 2008)

Quebec Temper speaking here! ^^

I don't understand the question with the beer... supermarkets DO sell beer here!



			
				Pici said:
			
		

> God, it is hilarous to hear canadian speaking french it is hilarous.


Don't start me on that please... Yeah, we might sound "hilarious" for you, as much as french from France might be "hilarious" for a narrow-minded quebecer. It's just different accents, like american and british english. There's nothing funny in different accents, IMO. But yeah, it's the same thing here: we have some stupid quebecers to think a french from France speak in a funny way, too...

Fun to see that I'm not the only temper from Quebec!



*Bon, je mange ma poutine et ma tire d'érable, et je retourne bucher du bois dans le grand nord avec les indiens!


----------



## Talaria (May 25, 2008)

Well eh. I think that there nice people eh. And are different from the few obnoxious americans that taint the US eh?


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Well eh. I think that there nice people eh. And are different from the few obnoxious americans that taint the US eh?


I'm from America, and I' a nice person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well. at least I like to think of myself as a nice person.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 25, 2008)

I think Canada is a pretty cool guy, eh has maple syrup and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Talaria (May 25, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Talaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying alot of people are nice but there are a few that taint it *cough* Hilary Clinton *cough*


----------



## CockroachMan (May 25, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Talaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know that Canada is in America too right?


----------



## gaboumafou (May 25, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I think Canada is a pretty cool guy, eh has maple syrup and doesn't afraid of anything


Can't say anything more than: LOL!!


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

WE have weed leaves on the back of our pennies!!! lol every1 from not here thought so... but yes.. best bud comes from canada.  we even sell weed in the mail.


----------



## [M]artin (May 25, 2008)

*Canadians, plain and simple.*


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

Right..cause South Park portrays nothing but the truth....


----------



## Westside (May 25, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Right..cause South Park portrays nothing but the truth....


As Bob Evil would say... your sarcasm detector is broken...


----------



## SchuchWun (May 29, 2008)

i'm not your buddy guy!


----------



## dg10050 (May 29, 2008)

I'm not your guy, fwend!


----------



## MaHe (May 29, 2008)

uh. nevermind.


----------



## jalaneme (May 29, 2008)

south park...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Did anyone say Maple syrup"?


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Where's the "wobbly heads" option?


----------



## deathfisaro (May 31, 2008)

I haven't seen that episode of South Park until someone posted youtube link on this thread.
It may be too late to add the option since there's been several dozen votes and this poll is getting old.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 31, 2008)

paul1991 said:
			
		

> Canada is only about 30 mins from my house in Ann Arbor, MI. When I think of canada, I think of people with strange bags of milk.


Wow, GBAtempers in my city.


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

maple syrup and of course, park rangers


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 31, 2008)

I say this poll is showing how you guys are racists.

Also, our beer is way better then american beer. We have real beer, your beer is too weak.


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I say this poll is showing how you guys are racists.



Not really, I think this shows off how prejudiced we are but thats only human nature.
Being racist would mean actually acting negatively based upon our predujices towards canadian people.
I can't help what pops into my head when Canada is mentioned but I don't swear at people just for being canadian.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 31, 2008)

We are the same as americans, but just not as fat.


----------



## Tanas (May 31, 2008)

The title of this topic should have be call "Image of Canadian people, from an American prospective", because know one else in the world gives a fuck.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 31, 2008)

wtf?  people think Canada is unique?  o.O


----------



## Eden (May 31, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I say this poll is showing how you guys are racists.
> 
> Also, our beer is way better then american beer. We have real beer, your beer is too weak.



Hah, it's all a matter of taste and perspective. For example, but when I'm hosting dinner for clients from Germany, Australia, or practically any other European country other than the wine drinkers, our beer gets ranked low.  The words piss water and weak flavor get thrown around a lot.  I like dry white wine, some people like dry red, or sweet red, or champagne, or water with a lemon in it.  Canadian's don't have much authority in the beer department other than it does have some of the better brands on this side of the Atlantic. 

I prefer to brew my own ales because I have tastes that I like that other people may not!  To each his own. 

Yes, I am Canadian and I did not leave my beaver at home.


----------



## Citric (May 31, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> We are the same as americans, but just not as fat.


No, we're not.

To be honest, Americans aren't even the same as Americans, depending on what part of the country you're talking.

Blah blah blah rainbow of diversity everyone's special and unique blah.


----------



## NightKry (May 31, 2008)

Wow.. since when did we sell milk in bags? I live in on the west coast, in BC. As for the poll, i have to go with "Hong Kong has already taken over Canada"... Me being Chinese/Jap/Taiwanese myself... Funny, I'm only a few minutes drive away from the border too... 

I basically came to Canada for the "fresher air" lol. Plus school is SO easy here =D


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 1, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> Wow.. since when did we sell milk in bags? I live in on the west coast, in BC. As for the poll, i have to go with "Hong Kong has already taken over Canada"... Me being Chinese/Jap/Taiwanese myself... Funny, I'm only a few minutes drive away from the border too...
> 
> I basically came to Canada for the "fresher air" lol. Plus school is SO easy here =D
> 
> ...


Wait, who's the racist..?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 1, 2008)

I would've voted that canada is america's older brother the rest of the world wishes america was more like


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

...Why are they singling us out again?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 1, 2008)

I wish you guys, and people in general would learn the definition of the term "racist" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To slag a nation is not racist.

To slag a culture is not racist.

To slag a specific religion is not racist.

It is racist to slag people of a specific colour though.

You can pick your nation, your culture, your religion, but good luck changing your colour.

Promoting a nation is nationalist. Promoting a culture is also a form of nationalist but closer to tribal. Promoting a specific religion over another is likely just a matter of intolerance to the other(s).

I love being Canadian, but I could always leave if I changed in that line of thinking. I don't think there really is any Canadian culture in the first place (we've welcome in too many people from too many other places just like the US has). I like the fact I can safely say that ALL religion is full of crap, and not fear for my life because I said so.
But I will no doubt die the same colour I was the day I was born.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 2, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> You can pick your nation, your culture, your religion, but good luck changing your colour.


Michael Jackson did it...


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 3, 2008)

None of those came to mind.

I thought of south parks depiction of canadians, with flapping mouths shouting aboot and eh?

Although, having spoken to canadians on forams & skype and what not, they don't say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHY CANADIANS?! WHY?!


----------

